# asking for your opinions



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

I finally have all my parts for my '07 Arin frameset. So after doing probably too much reading, I am going to start on her this week. But first, I have two questions.
First, would it be a good idea to have the bottom bracket faced and have the threads chased before I start building?
Second. I was reading an article about the OEM Orbea rear derailleur hangers. I can't remember where but anyway, it sounded as if they are (were?) not of good quality and before this magazine ( I think it was a review ) built up the Opal or Orca, they changed the OEM hanger out for a Wheels Manufacturing hanger. They stated that the WM hanger was stiffer.
Has anyone heard of anything like this?
As always, thank you for your thoughts and advice......

BTW I just thought that I would add that my 57cm Arin frame weighed 993 grams and my Orbea ( Zeus) full carbon fork came in at 350 grams uncut on certified labratory scales....WOW.......


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

Facing bottom brackets was intended mainly to remove paint from framesets and assure that the fixed cup side and adjustable cup side would be parallel to one another. Modern bottom brackets are designed differently and I personally don't think facing the B.B. is necessary any longer. Cleaning the threads however wouldn't be a bad idea. I don't think you'll need to "chase" the threads professionally with a tap, unless they appear damaged, probably flush them out with a toothbrush and some WD40. Good luck with your Arin it looks like an interesting ride.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I disagree on not facing the Bottom bracket. (If you are using an external BB, which I would guess you are) I didn't once, and the cranks didn't spin well. Took it apart, faced it, and it was all better. I haven't heard of Orbea hangers being soft before. Cervelo I have, but I haven't with Orbea. I have only seen 2 bent, 1 was hit by a car, the other one was crashed pretty hard. I wouldn't worry about the hanger...


----------



## worldonastrng (May 12, 2008)

" OEM Orbea rear derailleur hangers"

I have put maybe 2.5k miles on my '08 Onix and just had my rear hanger replaced last week. The LBS works on lots of Orbeas and said that they generally replace most if not all of the hangers with more solid pieces. Hope this helps.


----------

